# QG18DE intake runners vs Exhaust ports



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

After tearing apart my old QG with the spun bearing, I found that the intake manifold runners are reasonably sized, however I feel the exhaust ports are way too tiny! Seems to me that an engine can only take in as much air as can get out........................so I'm thinking about sending the head away and getting the exhaust side ported, probably just full port polish on the whole thing, and getting the intake manifold extrude honed and port matched.........................have to get larger runners on a header to let out the increase in air though. Any thoughts?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Sounds good, I think it will definately help. I will be interested in an NA setup when all the details get worked out...I think this engine has a lot of potential...maybe a custom header would be the way to go?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll be snapping some pics within the next week or so, taking some measurements of runners and ports and report my findings here.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I'll be snapping some pics within the next week or so, taking some measurements of runners and ports and report my findings here.


Mike,

Totaly port the head, the QG's head sucks and I think it will make a huge difference.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Totaly port the head, the QG's head sucks and I think it will make a huge difference.
> 
> Mike



Great! just the kind of information I wanted to hear. I'll be sending it off in a couple of weeks. Any places you suggest?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Our engine was designed for good MPG and emissions, not for power, but that isn't to say that it can't make good power. The ga16de was very restrictive, as the qg18de is too, but once the engine is worked on, I think the gains will be very nice. I remember reading a story a while ago about a guy who totally worked over the ga16de and ended up running low 15's or something like that, the same could be true for us.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not so much looking to what 1/4 times I can get but seeing what kind of power I can get with stock compression and seeing if we can get more attention to the QG.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Here's a place that's up by me in NH...I'm sure there are places down by you in Fl though.
http://www.flatlanderracing.com/


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I'm not so much looking to what 1/4 times I can get but seeing what kind of power I can get with stock compression and seeing if we can get more attention to the QG.


Yes I know...but the general public likes to look at time slips as a mean of comparison....1/4 times don't mean much to me as I doubt I'll ever be at the strip with my car.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Double post...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm sending out the head along with the intake manifold and some gaskets, going to get everything port matched, the headwork will be done with turbo in mind, so the gains won't be the same as an all-out n/a head job, but I'll also be looking into getting all new valvetrain made, springs, locks, retainers, etc. so QG guys, when the time comes, would you be down for a GB on it? lol.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Bob Legere found the same thing on the GA's intake to exhaust flow ratio was far from optimal. That is why I did head work on the GA. There is an article in the latest NPM about GA headwork, might be worth looking at just to see how the QG head compares to the GA in design.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah mike its best to just get this thing over with now i mean since the car went down and you have the head appart might as well make the second time around worth your while.....get that head ported cause we wanna see what that QG really can do.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> Bob Legere found the same thing on the GA's intake to exhaust flow ratio was far from optimal. That is why I did head work on the GA. There is an article in the latest NPM about GA headwork, might be worth looking at just to see how the QG head compares to the GA in design.



I've been meaning to ask you about this and the gains you saw.


The head looks to be pretty much the same as the GA..........I just think that even for bolt ons the headwork might yield some crazy gains...I mean, you could see how tiny those exhaust valves and ports were compared to intake.....wtf was the purpose of that anyways? LOL


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I've been meaning to ask you about this and the gains you saw.
> 
> 
> The head looks to be pretty much the same as the GA..........I just think that even for bolt ons the headwork might yield some crazy gains...I mean, you could see how tiny those exhaust valves and ports were compared to intake.....wtf was the purpose of that anyways? LOL


and the werid angles?

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah that's for sure. Lots of weird angles.

When I saw the tiny exhaust ports and valves I was blown away.....I'm still trying to figure out why the intake ports are so much larger! I mean, where can all that extra air go? LOL! 

I'll bring it up this weekend or next week and take some pictures of it so you all can see.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Mike, what do you think would be the results if ports were matched, exhaust valves enlarged, etc, to even out the flow?


----------



## GxeEdition (Mar 5, 2004)

Yes, I might be interested in the GB, depends on how much it would be for the work. :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no group buy here, it's not that type of thing. However, we'll see what the results are. I don't suggest doing this unless you have all bolt ons anyways.


----------



## GxeEdition (Mar 5, 2004)

Yes, I agree with you. Just a reminder I have every bolt on they make for the QG. So yes I am ready for this, also I have an extra head and manifold too! :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well hit me up with a PM.....I'm going to be sending mine off, maybe we can get a discount price of some sort. I'll talk to my guy.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

I think Bob Legere's flow bench results showed that the exhaust flowed 60% of intake flow out of the box. Optimal is apparently around 80%. That is to say (at least for N/A applications) keeping the ports slightly smaller increases exhaust gas velocity, thusly increasing cylinder scavenging and prevent reversion. Or I might be talking out of my ass, but that was my understanding. Not sure if this applies to turbo applications.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> well hit me up with a PM.....I'm going to be sending mine off, maybe we can get a discount price of some sort. I'll talk to my guy.


PM sent. whats the turnaround time though? unfortuneatley i cant be without my car for too long :/ . got a new job, Indy Auto Parts (local tuner shop, sorta rice-y...but hey who cares im getting parts for my car at a good discount  :cheers im looking to go na as long as i can. ive already sold the u13 bluebird det i had, was more $$ to finish teh swap than it was worth. besides, i made $500 on it, so its goign into the engine. i wanna see if its possible to run a qg18 down to 13-14 seconds na. i've seen a couple of honda's do it. a friend if mine has an accord (with an H22 prelude vtec) running a 75shot of no2. 11.9 quarter mile. blew me away. granted, its no2, but thats still REAL quick for a non-FI engine. im doin everything i can, cams/headwork/intake/header/exhaust/throttlebody/intake manifold extrude honed/
im still waiting on an ECU replacement from JWT tho :/ ... who knows, maybe they'll help us someday.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you can't be without it for too long, I'd suggest trying to source a head, or possibly a spare engine completely.

As for getting a QG down to 14 seconds...i know a guy with full bolt ons who ran a 50 shot and (I saw his slips) he pulled a 14.62. I'd imagine with strategic planning, it'd be possible to break 13s with the right mods (nitrous too, but hey, that's not bad). 

I'd say if you have a good fabricator, look into getting a 4-1 header made. Also, get the intake manifold port matched to the head work and possibly extrude honed. You'll need to run an SAFC at least to make up for the extra air...possibly some slightly larger injectors, like those on the b15 SR20.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if you can't be without it for too long, I'd suggest trying to source a head, or possibly a spare engine completely.
> 
> I'd say if you have a good fabricator, look into getting a 4-1 header made. Also, get the intake manifold port matched to the head work and possibly extrude honed. You'll need to run an SAFC at least to make up for the extra air...possibly some slightly larger injectors, like those on the b15 SR20.


unfortunatley there isnt a really good fabricator around here (that ive found yet) in MA. i PMed Dave (owner of this site?) because i noticed his timeslips were from New England Dragway, and i like 35 min. from there. maybe he could help me. i've got a guy who said he could do the port and polish on my head, but valve work is wayyy out of his league, you pretty much need a machine shop to do that stuff right. either way, im off to scavenge a junkyard, see if i can pick up a b15 5speed manual and linkages and whatnot, and an extra cylinder head. then, im gonna have that one rebuilt. i'd prefer if you PMed me back or caught me on AIM mike, soooooo many things i want to ask you and no where NEAR enough threads to do it lol. 
PM the info to send the head to your guy and the price he'll most likely charge me


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't have info from the head guy yet...however I got some reassuring news. Seems I'll be gettin a great deal on this...and probably end up getting stage 2 and better for a really, REALLY good price. 

I'm on AIM now...might be on some tonite, but most likely tomorrow night i should be on for a while, just hit me up.

I like keeping this on the forum because we build the QG knowledge base. The more QG owners we can get to spend a little more dough, the more likely we are to get aftermarket attention.

With my big build I intend to put the QG on the proverbial map


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

well ive decided to buy mikes kit and have him help me build up the block and tune the whole thing. now, i just need to 1.) find $5000 in a shopping cart somewhere. 2.) find ~5pounds of cocaine, and sell that and/or 3.) rob a bank

wish me luck !
hey with any luck ill be in NPM next year with the second turbo'd QG18 in the US


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Either way dude, we'll make sure you turn some heads up in New England 

I'm glad you chose to go that route and work with me on my idea. Lets keep the other stuff on the DL but we can keep the board here updated with the kit progress...sound cool?

I'll be back home tonite and more able to talk to you on AIM longer.


----------

